# Can someone identify this stove? - YES, Bicentennial Stove



## bigbasshb (Jan 25, 2009)

I have an older but not antique wood stove with oven on top. It has 4 ceramic inserts 2 in the oven doors that slide open from the middle & 2 are smaller & next to the 2 firebox doors that swing open. The inserts say Bicentennial on them. There are no other tags or markings on them. 
Here are a few shots.













Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2009)

Earth Stove bicentennial version? Is there a UL label on the back?


----------



## bigbasshb (Jan 26, 2009)

No there is no UL plate. I can't even find a place that looks like one was ever attached. Earth Stove? Never heard of that one. Is that the manufacturer? Is this the same Earth Stove made by Lennox Hearth Products? If so any other info you might have on this stove would be  greatly appreciated.
Ok so I emailed Lennox Hearth Products & this is what they said.


> Hi
> There were 7 different companies that used the name Earth Stove. That one is definitely not from the Earth Stove company that Lennox bought out sorry.
> 
> Thank You For Contacting Lennox Hearth Products
> ...


Anyone have any other info on this stove?


----------



## coffeedogz3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Our shop wizard said he's seen this before, but didn't know the mfg. He said that Central Hardware (out of business for a long time now) had them and he thought maybe even Anderson's General Store may have carried them. He did say it was a 1976 model, so they called it the Bicentennial. Sorry we couldn't figure out more. Looks like it belongs in a scary movie - that comes after people to suck them in and eat them. LOL


----------



## webbie (Jan 27, 2009)

Here ya go, Folks......
Long out of biz, to my knowledge.
This is from approx. 1980 Woodburners Directory


----------



## bigbasshb (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you to all that replied. Thank you Craig. That article will help alot. It has much of the info I needed. Thanks again.


----------



## thomas (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbasshb said:
			
		

> Thank you to all that replied. Thank you Craig. That article will help alot. It has much of the info I needed. Thanks again.



This Stove was made by my Grandpa Darrell Gneiting. I can get more ingformation if needed. Bicenntinal stoves was not associated with any  other stove maker.


----------



## bigbasshb (Feb 10, 2012)

thomas said:
			
		

> bigbasshb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thomas, It would be great if you could get me any info you can. I just love this stove. I rescued it from a scrap yard. I use it as my primary heat source & have cooked many things in its oven.
Thanks in advance for any info you can dig up.


----------



## coaly (Feb 10, 2012)

This one is still on eBay for $595.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicentennia...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf1b7652


----------



## mellow (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know what to make of that exhaust, did they covert it to rear or is that a top and they have sealed it up?


----------



## bigbasshb (Feb 10, 2012)

It seems that these stoves came in at least a few different configurations.
The dimensions of mine are:
Depth 31 inches
Hight 41 inches including the legs.
Width 27 1/2 inches

The firebox on mine is also much deeper than the oven above it.


----------



## Redbear86 (Feb 11, 2012)

I see alot of these for sale around here, this one for 100 bucks no ceramic though


----------



## wazzu (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn, that looks like pretty nice design for a stove.


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a heck of a stove, I like it. Except for the lack of glass in the door.


----------



## woodshed48 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thomas, I have had my Bicentennial Stove in my home since 1981. It has worked great the whole time. We have baked pies and bread in the oven, and have done some simple cooking on the stove. I have always wanted to install a fan on the back plate to better circulate air around the stove and through the pipes that pass through the upper part of the firing chamber. Does your grandpa (hopefully he is still around!) remember what they might have used?


----------



## thestovedude (Dec 28, 2013)

I have the same stove that was posted by redbear86, I got it helping move a guy out of his house. The condition wasn't that great it need the heat tubes replaced and a few cracks by the door welded. I hooked it up a few days ago and the stove rocks. Some one put a fan on the back of it with a louver that move the air either to the oven, heat tubs or blow out of the top of the back. I don't think this was factory because it looks like they took a touch and cut the opening for the fan mount. 

I would imagine that you could cook some pretty good food in there and it should cook every even with the fan moving the air in the oven


----------

